# Looking for a Field to use/rent



## Kate Walks Dogs (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi there, I'm a dog walker based in Surrey (Chertsey area) and I'm looking for an enclosed, private field or paddock to use or rent for a few hours a week, where I can take my dogs who, for whatever reason, cannot go off lead in the park. I want them to be able to run and play too!!
I'm not sure where to start looking to be honest…I need something in the Chertsey/Lyne/Sunningdale or surrounding areas. 
Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Greyhound Girl (Dec 8, 2015)

Hope this helps: https://www.facebook.com/dogwalkingfields/?fref=ts


----------

